# My BBC score!



## ChrisAxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi guys & girls,

I had the privilege of scoring part of a fothcoming BBC drama which tells the true story of the French Impressionist painters, Monet, Renoir, Degas etc. It was really nice to work on such a beautifully directed and acted movie, which starts Julian Glover, an actor who has been in countless movies including Harry Potter, Troy and For Your Eyes Only.

Frederick offered to host some Mp3s, so there are six cues here if you can be bothered to listen! I did the whole score with just QLSO gold (no Pro yet!) and Synthogy Ivory Steinway D, with only a little extra overall reverb from an ageing Roland SRV-330. One day, I have to get to grips with a good convolution reverb! 

However, I'm constantly amazed by how easy it is to achieve a pretty good sound with QLSO, and with very little effort. The short time I had to complete the score meant that I had no time for messing around mixing etc, and QLSO made this so much easier. I'm also really impressed with Synthogy Ivory. I feel I can get very close to the sound I hear on many film scores, although I need to experiment more with the in-built reverb.

Anyway, 'Camilledies' starts off quite emotionally, gets more positve, goes into an old 'demo' I did for PMI called 'Out of the Blue' which some of you may recognise, and then gets very emotional (hopefully!) as we become aware that Monet's wife is dying. We hear Monet as an old man explaining how he finally came to paint his wife as she lay in her death bed. Very moving scene. It then cuts to the minister for arts being fired!

'Railway1' is where Monet decides to paint a railway station! 'Railway2' is where he goes and paints it!!

'Degascries' is where Degas' father has just died, and after we see Degas crying, we go to an external shot of the lake, tree etc, where the music gets 'bigger', then we cut to Monet painting his wife and son in the famous poppy field painting, his 'success' theme coming in as the painting 'becomes' the final 'framed' painting as it were.

I tackled this cue first actually, as it was originally temp'd with a JW cue from Angela's Ashes! I figured that if I could replace the 'master', then everything else would be easy!! Luckily, both the director and editor were very happy with it..phew!

'Renoirnini' starts off in a very uplifting way as Monet talks of the new way they were painting, but gets serious when Renoir explains to his girlfriend Nini about their forthcoming exhibition and how his old friend Basil had the idea, but was killed in the war.

Finally, 'Reviews' is where a journalist interviewing 'old Monet' goes through reviews of the exhibition. This needed a more 'weird' approach, and is a little Danny Elfman'ish I think! 

I hope you enjoy some of these!

Chris

PS the MP3s are at 48k

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/CAMILLEDIES.mp3 

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_IMP_EP2_RAILWAY1_10325609_DEC2_M3.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_ ... EC2_M3.mp3) 

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_IMP_EP2_RAILWAY2_10381218_DEC2_M3.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_ ... EC2_M3.mp3)

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_IMP_EP2_DEGASCRIES_10193802_DEC2_M8.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_ ... EC2_M8.mp3)

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_IMP_EP2_RENOIRNINI_10225218_DEC2_M2.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_ ... EC2_M2.mp3)

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_IMP_EP2_REVIEWS_10435021_DEC2_M2.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_ ... EC2_M2.mp3)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Great work. I like Camilledies. Has abit of a Horner edge to it. Although, that was what I felt. But very nicely done. Very professional as well. And of course, congratz on scoring a film like that with Julian Glover. He's a great actor. Also started in Empire Strikes Back and Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.

Well done! I enjoyed it.

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Sid!

Much appreciated coming from you. I remember last year seeing an animation you scored (Temple Tumble) and you had done a fantastic job! Yes, I think the opening strings on Camilledies are a little Horner'3f431f4.gif [email protected]öúÞó÷L  (  ÿŸGM629a0db5 20394244494736b03f431f4.gif < @öúßóùL @ –	 o GM42d65ce2 6690293594c4ce07f09f80


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chris,

No problem. I like your stuff very much. Thanks for the comments on Temple Tumble. That was accually my very first score ya know. The latest, Paradox, is also downloadable although I must say the film itself still isn't online yet... :( ...but I'll give a hauler when it is.

And I've finished a concertpiece for orchestra of +_ 10min which will be performed live in March. I'm gonna record it and of course post it here and on me site.

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey, I look forward to hearing and seeing these new pieces! Congrats on getting your piece performed live. That's gonna be really exciting! Have you had an orchestra perform your stuff before?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 9, 2006)

No, this will be the first time so I bet it's going to be fun.  You ever had some of your work performed by orchestra or other players?

Cheers,


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chris, Nice writng and excellent piano playing and scoring for that instrument.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Craig! That means a lot coming from a master like you!! In fact, I was just reading about the EIS. Sounds very interesting, so you may have a new pupil!

Sid, yes I had the good fortune to compose part of the score for the Miaramax movie, 'The Importance of Being Earnest', so I got to see some of the top session players in Sony's London studio (now sadly closed) where many great scores were recorded including Basic Instinct and Fifth Element. Having said that, I still prefer the sound of the piano on my mock ups than the real Fazioli that was used!

I'm sure you're gonna have a great day when the orchestra performs your music. Will it be recorded?

Chris


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 9, 2006)

Ey Chris,

That's great to hear!  Doing well...

I'm going to record it, yes. So, that'll be in March probably.

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Getting there Sid! Sounds like things are looking good for you too. I look forward to hearing the recording soon.

Chris


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Chris, great work there! I think you've sold me on that piano too. 8) 

Best,

Scott.


----------



## jamriding (Apr 30, 2006)

ChrisAxia @ Sun Apr 30 said:


> ...Anyway, a few of you asked when this BBC series would air on TV. Well, it starts today, BBC1, 6.35 pm!! Sorry for the short notice!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressr ... ists.shtml
> 
> I scored episode 2 which will air next Sunday, 7th May. Looks like the series has been sold around the world, so maybe you non-Brits will also get to see it sometime.
> ...



I, for one, am looking forward to it


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Apr 30, 2006)

mmm ! The mp3 are off-line ! 

I'll look forward to listen this promising music.


----------



## jamriding (Apr 30, 2006)

Just watched the first episode tonight: I must say that it was absolutely *fabulous*. I know you're not involved until episode 2 but I would urge everybody to watch this for an example of what the BBC does best.

Kudos to all of you!


----------



## Ed (Apr 30, 2006)

jamriding @ Sun Apr 30 said:


> absolutely *fabulous*



darling.


----------



## PaulR (Apr 30, 2006)

Enjoyed the programme this evening and have a lot of interest in French Impressionist painters and that particular school of art. I daresay most people have. 

Very well shot and great locations. A little bit twee in places. The music in tonight's episode was OK but droned at times. Looking forward to next weeks second installment. Glover did old Monet very well and Manet's character was good.


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Glad you enjoyed it Jam. It gets better! Actually, I'm really glad I got to score part 2, as this contains much of the 'meat' of the story. Conflicts, deaths, comedy moments. It's all there!

Paul, yes Julian Glover is excellent as 'old' Monet. I hope you'll enjoy next week's score. It's definitely more diverse, maybe because I'm one of those guys that finds it very dificult to compose non-melodic music (is that good or bad?)! I have many different themes throughout, some which identify the painter, some the mood. The other 2 composers use VSL and I use QLSO Gold, so it'll be interesting to see what you think about the sound also.

Thanks for watching (and listening!)

Chris


----------



## PaulR (May 1, 2006)

ChrisAxia @ Mon May 01 said:


> It's definitely more diverse, maybe because I'm one of those guys that finds it very dificult to compose non-melodic music (is that good or bad?)! I have many different themes throughout, some which identify the painter, some the mood. The other 2 composers use VSL and I use QLSO Gold, so it'll be interesting to see what you think about the sound also.
> Chris



That's interesting because I thought the score of last night's episode was something like EW. Didn't strike me as being VSL gotta say. For instance, later on in the evening my wife likes to watch Miss Marple and I'm pretty sure Dominic Scherrer uses VSL most of the time through that - and it sounds like VSL. Whether that's right or wrong - who knows.

Using melodies in a piece like The Impressionists I would have thought is the way to go. The temptation may have been to over temp or suggest contempory 19th century French equivalent 'impressionist' music - I don't know. Debussey etc.
Anyway, fascinating subject as always and wonderful art.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (May 4, 2006)

Hey Chris - I missed this thread first time round - any chance of you putting up those mp3s again - the links are dead...

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Frederick kindly hosted the MP3s for me. I'll ask him if he'll put them up again. 

Paul, the director did not have any specific desire for the music to be French, or of the period etc, and the temp music was generally high quality film music by composers llike John Williams. I felt it was well temp'd overall so I tried not to deviate too far from the temp music. BTW, I didn't score the title music, so the short theme crossfades into my incidental music on this Sunday's episode....VSL into QLSO, hehehe!

Funny you mention Miss Marple. My first TV 'gig' was scoring a series called Mulberry starring Geraldine McEwan who plays Miss Marple now! A very nice lady actually, as I met her few times on set. 

Ian, how did the Celtic vocal mixing go? That really was a lovely theme you wrote!! Please email me an MP3 of the final mix!

OK, time for bed! Goodnight.

Chris


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 4, 2006)

Or better yet - post it here


----------



## PaulR (May 4, 2006)

Yes- Geraldine Mckewen is a terrifically good actress. I remember when she upstaged Prunella Scales in Mapp and Lucia some years back. And very funny in Robin Hood with Costner.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (May 5, 2006)

ChrisAxia @ Thu May 04 said:


> Ian, how did the Celtic vocal mixing go? That really was a lovely theme you wrote!! Please email me an MP3 of the final mix!
> 
> OK, time for bed! Goodnight.
> 
> Chris



Thanks for the use of your Studio....again.....

Turned out ok but going to re-visit it next week because the orchestration was a bit shabby to say the least - much too shabby to post it here and be scutinised by you lot!

I've got weekly Friday dealines at the moment so starting each round of cues the day before the deadline - nothing like a bit of self-inflicted pressure!
Herman W pulled a blinder today with some live irish whistle on another track - totally rescued my cheesey tune.

Ian


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 8, 2006)

Hi Ian,

Sorry for the late response. Been feeling rough. I'd like to hear the Irish whistle piece when it's done! Keep up the great work!!

Chris


----------



## Ian Livingstone (May 8, 2006)

was gutted I missed it last night - let us know if it's going to be repeated - BBC3/4 often show dramas a few weeks later - even more PRS for you 

Ian


----------



## A# (May 11, 2006)

Chris - I missed this thread till now - I'd like to have a listen - but the links don't seem to be working.


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys,

Looks like Fred didn't check his private messages recently. I'll email him to see if he can put those MP3s up again. If not, I can email a few cues to you!

Ian, I hope you're right about an early repeat on BBC3/4. I could do with the PRS!!

A friend saw the BBC programme 'Points of View' this week and apparently the panel discussed The Impressionists, and were very complimentary about the music in part 2!! Now, if only some top film director saw it and feels the same way...hey, that's how Zimmer's career really got started!

Chris


----------



## Daryl (May 12, 2006)

ChrisAxia @ Fri May 12 said:


> A friend saw the BBC programme 'Points of View' this week and apparently the panel discussed The Impressionists, and were very complimentary about the music in part 2!! Now, if only some top film director saw it and feels the same way...hey, that's how Zimmer's carrer really got started!
> 
> Chris


When you have scored a Coco Pops advert and the theme tune to Going for Gold, you will know that you have hit the big time, and not before.

D


----------



## A# (May 12, 2006)

> I can email a few cues to you!


That would be great - thanks for taking the trouble.


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 12, 2006)

Hey Daryl,

Did you do those gigs you mentioned? Well done if you did!!

Chris


----------



## PaulR (May 12, 2006)

Very nice Chris. Well done. What's your next project?


----------



## Daryl (May 12, 2006)

ChrisAxia @ Fri May 12 said:


> Hey Daryl,
> 
> Did you do those gigs you mentioned? Well done if you did!!
> 
> Chris


No, that was Hans Zimmer.....!

D


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 12, 2006)

Hahaha!!!! Now I understand Daryl!

Hey Paul. Thanks. Did you see Sunday's episode then? I reckon they mixed the music far too low in many places. What did you think?

Chris


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 13, 2006)

Hi again Paul, 

Hey, everyone's opinion is valid, especially a fellow composer! A gentleman, me? Well, I try to be! You're obviously one yourself!! 

Yes, I agree with your comments. and you're very right about pandering to the 'lowest common denominator'. However, by doing this, far more people will get to learn a little about the Impressionists that might never have even thought about art! This has to be a good thing, no? The 'purists' may not like it as much, but this is a fun dramatisation of a true story, not a supremely accurate documentary. Many movies are like this these days because they're more fun to watch! 

To answer your question about forthcoming projects. There is potentially some more BBC work on the way, and some other TV work, but this coming week, I need to start and complete a string arrangement for a beautiful ballad by a U.S.A based producer friend. This will be recorded with live strings! 

Unfortunately, my health has been poor for several weeks now, and my head cannot do any creative work...very frustratingòUj   :¡Uj   :¢Uj   :£Uj   :¤Uj   :¥Uj   :¦Uj   :§Uj   :¨Uj   :©Uj   :ªUj   :«Uj   :¬Uj   :­Uj   :®Uj   :¯Uj   :°Uj   :±Uj   :²Uj   :³Uj   :´Uj   :µUj   :¶Uj   :·Uj   :¸Uj   :¹Uj   :ºUj   :»Uj   :¼Uj   :½Uj   :¾Uj   :¿Uj   :ÀUj   :ÁUj   :ÂUj   :ÃUj   :ÄUj   :ÅUj   :ÆUj   :ÇUj   :ÈUj   :ÉUj   :ÊUj   :ËUj   :ÌUj   :ÍUj   :ÎUj   :ÏUj   :ÐUj   :ÑUj


----------



## PolarBear (May 22, 2006)

I'm also interested in listening to your score, Chris. Maybe using some hosting site like megaupload.com or so is a way not having to wait for surely busy Fred's answer  You could perhaps also send it to me if you like.


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay. Been quite ill...anyway, here are some links for those who want to hear some of the cues. I've included a few more than were originally here. Please note that they are at 48K.

Best wishes and good health to all,

Chris

http://s5.quicksharing.com/v/1264313/PX_IMP_EP2_DEGASCRIES_10193802_DEC2_M8.mp3.htmll (http://s5.quicksharing.com/v/1264313/PX ... .mp3.htmll)
http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/9581372/PX_IMP_EP2_RENOIRNINI_10225218_DEC2_M2.mp3.html (http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/9581372/P ... 2.mp3.html)
http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/5217439/PX_IMP_EP2_RAILWAY1_10325609_DEC2_M3.mp3.html (http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/5217439/P ... 3.mp3.html)
http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/301634/PX_IMP_EP2_RAILWAY2_10381218_DEC2_M3.mp3.html (http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/301634/PX ... 3.mp3.html)
http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/4747385/PX_IMP_EP2_REVIEWS_10435021_DEC2_M2.mp3.html (http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/4747385/P ... 2.mp3.html)
http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/5926476/PX_IMP_EP2_BALLET_10055713_DEC2_M2.mp3.html (http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/5926476/P ... 2.mp3.html)
http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/5090978/CAMILLEDIES.mp3.html (http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/5090978/C ... S.mp3.html)
http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/2737291/PX_IMP_EP2_DEGASINTRO_10064624_DEC2_M5.mp3.html (http://s15.quicksharing.com/v/2737291/P ... 5.mp3.html)


----------



## PolarBear (May 24, 2006)

Impressive! I'm sorry to hear about your illness - I hope everything is getting better for you.

Thanks so much for putting it up again, and even extending the selection you said!

My best wishes for a good health,
PolarBear


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words PolarBear! Actuallly, I've just had some 'good' news from the latest batch of special tests I recently had. They have found many things wrong with me! No, this is good, really!! The main problem is 'stealth organisms' at very high levels. 

These are bacteria with no cell wall that 'live' in your immune cells! The very cells that are meant to defend my body, have been taken over by the enemy!! Thankfully, I'm about to start a course of treatment that is very effective. I could be a new man before the end of the year!

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## PaulR (May 25, 2006)

Mycoplasmas.


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 25, 2006)

Go to the head of the class young man!


----------

